# Hi again. ugly or not?



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

wow, yeah, you're lack of replies didn't have to do with your looks but with your profile. I'm sure you've changed it by now, though I didn't check again. Women hate when men talk about "stupid, fat chicks." I know, because I am a woman and it makes you sound condescending and arrogant...even if that's far from the truth. Words are very powerful....far more powerful than looks.


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

wow, yeah, your lack of replies didn't have to do with your looks but with your profile. I'm sure you've changed it by now, though I didn't check again. Women hate when men talk about "stupid, fat chicks." I know, because I am a woman and it makes you sound condescending and arrogant...even if that's far from the truth. Words are very powerful....far more powerful than looks.


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

Laura said:


> I guess you'll have to settle for an ugly fat girl now. Bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh mi....
I LOVE Little House on the Prairie And Degrassi Junior High!
They are FAV shows ever, I watch little house every night it comes on and get soo excited when Degrassi comes on! 
-No Joke


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

> I'm a great lover, I practice a lot when I'm alone


this sound wrong :um
i dont wanna get into the details of why though


----------

